
Finding Good API Developer Talent Is Hard - apievangelist
http://apievangelist.com/2014/03/04/finding-good-api-developer-talent-is-hard/
======
_random_
"Finding Good API Developer Talent Is Hard":

1\. Find an API you like. 2\. Contact developers on the team who made it. 3\.
Offer 3x their current compensations.

See how easy it is? Otherwise title should be "Finding Good API Developer
Talent For Cheap Is Hard".

